# powersteering belt tensioner troubles...



## sentrakiller (Apr 12, 2009)

i'm trying to change my belts in my 2000 Nissan Sentra GXE QG18de. i've loosened both the lock nut and tensioning bolt on the power steering pump pulley and the belt still wont loosen:balls:. the serpentine belt was super easy to loosen and remove from the idler pulley. not the same with the other belt. any tips or tricks? i see the pulley is slotted and am wondering if i need to remove the bolt behind the pulley on the tensioner plate.


----------



## Pyro754 (Feb 8, 2009)

Ran into this problem a few weeks ago. On the water pump, opposite side of the belt, there is a bolt you need to loosen. So if you're looking up at the pump with your head facing the back of the car, the bolt will be on the left side of the water pump.


----------



## sentrakiller (Apr 12, 2009)

yup. thanks. i found it with a little help. what belts did you go with?


----------



## Pyro754 (Feb 8, 2009)

Uh, I went with Dayco if I'm not mistaken. The auto parts store I go to had them in stock, so I just went with them.


----------

